# My Old School Sanyo is stuck on input!!



## scwoogie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm a broke college kid and just moved into a studio.

My roomate gave me a tv a year or so ago and it was working fine when I got it. With the move to the new apt. it is now stuck on Video when i turn it on to watch. Pretty pissed cause i'm just getting a blank blue screen...

The only buttons are channel up and down, volume up and down, power, and a menu button. The menu button pulls up a screen to languages and the video/gaming options, but there is a portion where you can see a row that says "Cable" but the highlighted area won't ever get there using the up and down arrows... frustrating.. anyone got suggestions?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried a universal remote?


----------

